# A couple of small toys for my H.T



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Bought a couple of small things for my movie room.A sign above my room,and the CLOSED sign for my rope.Next is my riser for my seats.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!! I love the rope the closed sign. 

Matt


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Did you buy those signs online or somewhere local?


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Buy my stuff from Star gate cinema,


----------

